# Madeira



## Allesangler69 (17. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen ich fliege im Sommer nach Madeira und möchte dort auch Angeln. Hat da einer oder auch eine Erfahrung ? Oder eventuell auch Adressen wo ich mir den Angelschein holen kann ?


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Madeira*

Hi!
Die Hafenmole von Funchal zählt für mich zu den schönsten Angelplätzen überhaupt. Besonders nachts ist der Anblick sehr schön und fängig ist es auch.
Es gibt wohl auch Forellen im Rio Frio, aber darum habe ich mich nie gekümmert - um einen Angelschein übrigens auch nicht.
Man brauchte damals keinen - wie das heute ausschaut kann ich dir auch nicht sagen.
Petri


----------



## Stachelritter86 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Madeira*

Die Lizenzen für Salz- und Süßwasser gibts für kleines Geld bei der Fischereibehörde im Hafen von Funchal. Diese sitzt direkt am Hafenbecken zwischen Christiano Ronaldos CR 7 Hotel (da findet sich auch die Bronzestatue - beliebtes Fotoobjekt) und der Straße, welche direkt runter zum Kreuzfahrtanleger führt. 

Im Erdgeschoss gibts einen Schalter, da wird einem mit Händen und Füßen geholfen. 

Ich hab auf Madeira sowohl vom Ufer als auch vom Boot mit der Spinnrute gefischt und einige wirklich schöne Fische gefangen: am besten eigenen sich kleine Jigs (10-25g) mit assist-hooks und schlanke Wobbler wie der Max Rap von Rapala in 11cm. Als bestes Dekor hat sich blauer Rücken und silberne Flanke erwiesen. 

Falls Du eine Tour per Boot zum Jiggen oder Spinnfischen machen willst, empfehle ich dir die Jungs von www.madeirasightcasting.com. Ricardo und Sergio verstehen ihr Handwerk und bringen dich entspannt und sicher an den Fisch. 

Grüße, 

Markus


----------



## Nacktangler (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Madeira*

Auch wenn du wahrscheinlich keine selbst fängst, solltest du unbedingt den Schwarzen Degenfisch probieren, eine dortige Spezialität und absolut zu empfehlen!


----------



## Allesangler69 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Madeira*

Danke für die Tipps ich habe mich über das Big Game angeln schlau gemacht werde mich doch eher fürs Küstenangeln entscheiden !#:#:


----------

